# John Wick - Deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves



## FlorianStangl (1. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *John Wick - Deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: John Wick - Deutscher Trailer zum Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves


----------



## steel2000 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich gesagt, tue ich mich ein wenig schwer mit dieser Art von Handlung: Da soll man um jemanden bangen, der Leute für Geld umbringt. Er ist ja der Gute (oder so etwas in der Art).
Ohne den Film beurteilen zu können und auch nicht zu vergessen, dass der hiesige Protagonist ausgestigen ist, täte mich interessieren, was jemanden daran reizt, diese Art von Filmen zu schauen?
In meinem Fall täte ich wahrscheinlich allein wegen K.Reeves und weniger dem, wen er verkörpert.


----------



## Svatlas (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde mir den auch nur wegen Keanu anschauen, aber was ich das sehe ist nun wirklich nichts neues. Die Handlung scheint eher oberflächig zu sein und die hat es schon tausendmal gegeben in irgendeiner Form. Das ein Ex Profi Killer wegen einem Auto und Hund durchdreht, macht die Sache irgendwie noch merkwürdiger.  "Man hat mir alles genommen" naja ^^.


----------



## Chemenu (1. Oktober 2014)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Das ein Ex Profi Killer wegen einem Auto und Hund durchdreht, macht die Sache irgendwie noch merkwürdiger.  "Man hat mir alles genommen" naja ^^.



Ford Mustang geklaut. 
Puppy getötet.
Ein Grund mehr als genug für nen kleinen Rachefeldzug. 

Und wer weiß ob die nicht auch seine Frau umgebracht haben...


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab den Trailer vor ein paar Tagen bei Apple gesehen und war ... interessiert. Ich muss mir den Film jetzt nicht unbedingt im Kino ansehen, aber als BR dann doch durchaus.


----------



## Maiernator (1. Oktober 2014)

Denke es geht um seine Frau, naja Lynch/Rachejustiz Film vom feinsten, gabs  doch schon oft genug. Den letzen den ich davon gesehen hab war mit The Rock, faster oder so hieß der.
Ausgelutschte Story mit neuem Setting, mal sehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hoffentlich ist das nach langer Zeit wieder ein lohnenswerter Reeves-Film. Seit "Street Kings" hatte er leider keine guten Rollen abgegriffen.


----------



## MadFox80 (1. Oktober 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ford Mustang geklaut.



Jupp, da wuerde ich meinen Koffer aus dem Keller auch wieder fuer hervor holen


----------

